# New puppy soon!



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

:aktion033:

Hi everyone! Some of you have seen my posts over the past month and know I recently lost my beautiful Zoe the day before Thanksgiving. I have reached out on this forum because I knew that even in my grief, I could not be without one of these beautiful dogs in my life.

Well, thanks to networking with so many of you in the open forums and privately with your kind messages and advice, I hope to soon have a new baby in mid-March!

What I have learned here from so many, even just sitting back and reading your experiences, has given me invaluable knowledge. I have had Maltese in my life for nearly 15 years. My mom had one before me, and I thought I was pretty knowledgable but so many of you are just incredible and have taught me so much!! 

Thank you especially to Carina Rock, who pointed me in the right direction. Finding an experience breeder who LOVES these dogs as much as I is critical!! Anyone looking for a Maltese will never go wrong if you follow the advice of a breeder, not just any breeder because I learned very quickly that anyone can call themselves a breeder, but one who is involved with showing their dogs! A dog who has been bred by an experienced breeder will be a dog who is healthier and represents the true qualities of this gorgeous dog!

So, again, thank you all! I look forward to posting updates and pictures! And, I don't know if Josymir Maltese is on this forum but if you are - thank you, thank you, thank you!! I look forward to a very long friendship with you and cannot wait until March!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats!!! I think this is amazing news and cannot wait to see pictures of your baby!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulation!!!We'll all be waiting to see pics of your new baby!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to "meet" your new puppy


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaay! Congratulations! I am so happy for you.
My Max is from Josymir and he is the sweetest most loving little dog that I have ever met.
You are going to love your puppy more than you can even imagine. There is nothing like the joy of a puppy to help heal your heart.
Do you know if you are getting a boy or a girl? Have you thought of any names yet?
March will be here before you know it! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy for you!!! I know exactly how you feel, my house feels so empty without my baby


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations. Can't wait to see some pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, how wonderful! I'm so happy for you! Josymir Maltese are so beautifully bred and I know your pup will also be everything a Maltese should be. Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I know how excited I was to get Riley a couple months after losing my Rocco. And the weather kept interfering with the delivery! You will be beside yourself by the time you get your new baby!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy News!!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am beyond excited!!! It is a little boy, and I am already considering Oliver (Ollie) as my top name choice but would love any other suggestions!

Yes, Josy has beautiful dogs and I feel very fortunate to have the honor of giving one of her pups a home. I have heard wonderful things about her. Mid-March won't come fast enough and I wish I were closer to visit but I am in CT and it is at least 7 hours so I guess I will have to be patient!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations! I knew Carina could help advise you!
April has one of Josy's pups too---I think it is Lily but not sure! 
You will be in great company. I can't wait to smell the puppy breath.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! My beautiful MiMi is from Josymir. April has both Lily and Rose from Josy too. I remember that recently someone posted on getting a pup from Josy, but I don't recall who. Have you mentioned it before?

Who are you pups parents? MiMi's mom is Missy and her father is Turner.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

MiMi is adorable!! I love seeing all the babies but very happy to see the pups from Jose on this forum! 
My little guy's parents are Boston and Katie. Both are cuties 
I can't wait until March!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy for you. I was very seriously considering a pup from Josy but she had not litters planned at the time and I ended up finding Tyler first. Can't wait to see him.:chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby. Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Josy is an awesome lady! I was working with her too but McC came available first from Susen and I was so anxious! But Josy is a sweetheart!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! What great news...can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Max's dad is Boston too, so they will be half-brothers!
Woo hoo! So excited for you!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Hope to have some pics in the coming weeks...thanks so much everyone!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations! That is so exciting! I have only heard great things about Josymir pups. I can't wait to see some pix of your baby!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of your new bundle of joy! :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> MiMi is adorable!! I love seeing all the babies but very happy to see the pups from Jose on this forum!
> My little guy's parents are Boston and Katie. Both are cuties
> I can't wait until March!!!


Oh for sure! Katie's father is MiMi's Grandfather and Katies's mother is MiMi's great-grandmother. I think that makes MiMi your baby's aunt. :wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Oh for sure! Katie's father is MiMi's Grandfather and Katies's mother is MiMi's great-grandmother. I think that makes MiMi your baby's aunt. :wub:


I love Katie and Boston!! AND I love all Josy babies!! I almost was part of her family but I am an adopted member.. that's what I tell her! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for all the great feedback about Josy! It's nice to know there will be some distant relatives out there for my new baby!


----------

